# hintergrundbilder beim netscape navigator



## coluber (16. Oktober 2001)

tag zusammen. hab ein problem bei hintergrundbiuldern von tabellen beim navigator.

der bastard fängt in jeder zelle neu mit dem bild an obwohl das hintergrundbild in den table tag gestellt wurde.

mit frames lässt sich das problem auch nicht lösen, weil der IE und der navigator beides wieder verschieden anzeigen.

hat wer eine idee?

wer sich das problem ansehen will kann das unter www.terraristik.total.de tun.

ich bin echt schon am verzweifeln und freu mich über jede hilfe.


vielen dank mal schon vorab

grüsse,
coluber


----------



## Dunsti (17. Oktober 2001)

Willkommen im Club der "Netscape-Hasser" 

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die Du hast ist, daß Bild zu "zerschneiden", und in jede einzelne Zelle als Hintergrund das entsprechende "Puzzleteil" zu setzen.

oder Du sagst Deinen Besuchern, sie sollen gefälligst den IE verwenden. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## kingofcomedy (17. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *Die einzige Möglichkeit, die Du hast ist, daß Bild zu "zerschneiden", und in jede einzelne Zelle als Hintergrund das entsprechende "Puzzleteil" zu setzen.*



Wobei das aber auch nicht so die "feine englische Art" ist. Ich finde das viel zu umständlich, wenn man z.B. mal die Breite einer Spalte ändern will, müsste man ja das komplette Bild neu "zerschnippeln".

MfG

kingofcomedy


----------



## Shiivva (17. Oktober 2001)

Probiers mal so 


```
<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#999999" alink="#999999" vlink="#999999">
<br>
<table background="logo.jpg" width="588" border="0" align="center">
<tr>
<td>
<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"  background="#" height="355">
  <tr> 
    <td height="112" width="311">&nbsp;</td>
    <td height="112" colspan="2"><font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><b><font color="#666666" size="6"><br>
      Terraristik Total</font></b></font><br>
      <font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="2"><b><font color="#999999">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Die 
      weltgr&ouml;&szlig;te Terraristikb&ouml;rse</font></b></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr background="#"> 
    <td height="14" width="311">&nbsp;</td>
    <td height="14" width="13">&nbsp;</td>
    <td height="14" width="264">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td height="208" width="311">&nbsp;</td>
    <td height="208" width="13">&nbsp;</td>
    <td height="208" width="264" align="left" valign="top">

         <br>

      <font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="2">
      <b><a href="deutsch/index.shtml">Deutsch</a></b>
         <br>
      &nbsp;&nbsp;
      <b><a href="englisch/index.shtml">English</a></b>
                <font size="1" color="#999999">(under construction)</font>
         <br>

      &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
      <b><a href="franzosisch/index.shtml">Français</a></b>
                <font size="1" color="#999999">(under construction)</font>
         <br>

      &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
      <b><a href="spanisch/index.shtml">Español</a></b> 
                <font size="1" color="#999999">(under construction)</font> 

         <br>
      &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
      <b><a href="italienisch.html">Italiana</a></b>
                <font size="1" color="#999999">(under construction)</font>

        <br>
      &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 
      <b><a href="hollandisch/index.shtml">Nederlands</a></b> 
                <font size="1" color="#999999">(under construction)</font> 

       </font> 
   </td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td height="15" width="311">&nbsp;</td>
    <td height="15" width="13">&nbsp;</td>
    <td height="15" width="264">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

